# Grace haven cat rescue



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As you may know i have set up my own cat/kitten rescue after saving Gracie and Raven. I am not a registered charity, but am funding this dream of mine from my own savings.
If anybody feels they could give a rescue a home a donation is greatly received for the chosen cat or kitten of £25. 
I am now opening a list of possible homes for the following cats/kittens:

1.x Ginger Adult (more details to follow soon).
1 x Tortie adult girl (age to follow).
2 x Black & White Adults both female. (age to follow)
2 x Black & White kittens, 9 weeks old.

I will be placing photos hopefully later today.

Please Give A Rescue A Chance, i also offer trial homes and work with you to settle your new friend into the family. Thankyou.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the sound of the trail homes.
This is the only thing that worries me with rescue kitties.
I have never had a problem with introducing British short hair to British but not so sure about moggie to British.
Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I like the sound of the trail homes.
> This is the only thing that worries me with rescue kitties.
> I have never had a problem with introducing British short hair to British but not so sure about moggie to British.
> Can't wait to see the pictures


I can confirm that moggy to British is quite a nice gentle intro  
Depends on the moggy of course but if they are placid, the Brits will be too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i thought about the trial runs last night, i dont want the rescues being dumped so if it doesnt work they will have a space in the spare adoption pen im having built. these pens will only be used if they come back and ive purchased lino floor tiles so i can disninfect the pens properly, just have to put them down, in the sleeping part they will have carpet which i got yesterday. going to be busy today.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bentley & Button, 9 weeks old, black and white shorthair domestic kittens looking for new homes.


----------



## Inkasmama (Oct 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Bentley & Button, 9 weeks old, black and white shorthair domestic kittens looking for new homes.


He reminds me of the cat I had growing up. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh so so so so cute!<3


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Where are you based catcoonz xx 
Bentley and button look really cute v. Interested xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Well done. I really admire anyone who rescues any animal. I would love to do cat rescue but just don't have the funds or space. I will when I win a substantial amount on the lottery!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you can always foster a kitten for me. xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to do that but have to stop myself from keeping any though - that would be my problem!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

CC, I don't know how many kitties you have managed to rehome yet, but I have just googled to try and find your website and I am struggling. 

Last time I looked it hadn't been updated and still said you had only been open 2 weeks.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, i havent had much time to keep a watch on the website but there should be 2 adult cats on adoption page.
Thankyou for pointing this out to me i will have to sort this.

I am also thinking of paying a professional web designer to keep the website more upto date as i havent heard from Staysee for awhile so wonder if she is just too busy with work.

Also i noticed you are a member of ALUK, so if i can help in any way please do ask.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Also i noticed you are a member of ALUK, so if i can help in any way please do ask.


Just contact Kelly-joy and she can arrange for someone to see you and get you checked.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. I can also provide references from cpl as i do hand rearing for them.
Also from next month i should be able to help with transport aswell.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kelly joy helped me by arranging transport for an 11 year old persian that i took in but she didn't settle. she went to rushden persian rescue. if she can help, she will


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh kitten is gorgeous! But I really cannot have another one. I am sure he will find a lovely home very soon


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to apologise to staysee regarding my post. it would seem i have upset her by stating a professional web designer, staysee i honestly didnt mean to upset you, i just thought you was busy with work and i didnt want to take the pee by keep asking you to do things for me.
I am very greatful for all you have done and would love for you to continue being part of the rescue and doing the website, partly my fault aswell as i should have ensured my pm's was getting through to you which being busy i failed to follow up with you.
Again i am truely sorry after all your time and hard work, i hope you can forgive me if not slap me i dont mind. xxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sharon in breeding section posted the other day to say she can get her OH to build websites at a discount price.Shes got siameses do you know who i mean.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i know who you mean. I didnt realise staysee had been so kind to pay for the website domain and i didnt want to be a pain, staysee will stay in charge of the website updates for me, now i need to sort out my laptop as its crashing during pm's and i think they have gone through when they havent.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Yes i know who you mean. I didnt realise staysee had been so kind to pay for the website domain and i didnt want to be a pain, staysee will stay in charge of the website updates for me, now i need to sort out my laptop as its crashing during pm's and i think they have gone through when they havent.


That happens to me all the time.I know how you felt though i hate to keep bugging people with my questions all time and feel like a pain when in reality the other person doesnt mind.At least you both now know whats what and its all sorted


----------

